# Aviary - Ground Covering for Fantails



## NAPA242 (Mar 16, 2010)

We are building a 8x8 aviary for our fantails. This will not be on wire but on the ground. Need suggestions for ground covering, sand, gravel, mulch etc. 

What would be the best to use? 

Thank You


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

I laid 1/2 inch hardware cloth on the ground, built the frame on top of it, then brought it up over the side so nothing could dig under and get inside. I use 'all purpose sand' (fine) on the ground over the wire. Easy to rake and sift.
This is my American Fantail Loft


----------



## J.Collins (Jun 25, 2011)

*I'm using sand in my loft also, so far I like it just haven't found a good way to sift it yet.*


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Can you use a cat litter scoop? It could take time depending on how large the loft is. I bought a large scoop that is made with screening, like a strainer. I use it for something else, but it's much larger than a cat litter scoop, and I got it at Petsmart. Would the sand pass through that? It's got a handle and works great.


----------



## NAPA242 (Mar 16, 2010)

We have the wire down so nothing can dig under and get in. I was thinking of sand. How deep do you have it down? I am thinking it's going to take a lot of shoveling.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

NAPA242 said:


> We have the wire down so nothing can dig under and get in. I was thinking of sand. How deep do you have it down? I am thinking it's going to take a lot of shoveling.


I keep about 3-4 inches over the wire. I lightly rake it into a pile (the poops stay on top) and shovel out the waste. Then I just sift what the rake wouldn't pick up. I use a kids (toy) sifter, that they use in sandboxes. It's larger than a cat litter scoop. I had a truck load of sand delivered....its cheaper, and I carried it into the loft with 5 gallon buckets.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Msfreebird said:


> I keep about 3-4 inches over the wire. I lightly rake it into a pile (the poops stay on top) and shovel out the waste. Then I just sift what the rake wouldn't pick up. I use a kids (toy) sifter, that they use in sandboxes. It's larger than a cat litter scoop. I had a truck load of sand delivered....its cheaper, and I carried it into the loft with 5 gallon buckets.


Waynette, do you use it in the loft also, or just the aviary?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I think if you have wire on the ground waynette's way sounds like it works well esp because it is covered with a roof. I did not put wire down in my flight, but dug pavers down deep all around the perimeter . Then used the deep litter method allot use for chickens, which is about 9 inches of horse stall pine curls, I just pitch fork it over and it decomposes naturally, add more to the top when it needs it...it can be shoveled out a few times a year and start again. If interested just google deep litter method,but it only works on a coverd flight aviary with an earth floor because that is where the microbes live that turns the droppings into soil.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Jay3 said:


> Waynette, do you use it in the loft also, or just the aviary?


I use sand in the aviary only. I use bird/reptile hardwood chips inside the loft.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Msfreebird said:


> I use sand in the aviary only. I use bird/reptile hardwood chips inside the loft.


Thanks.


----------



## meldrew (Jun 10, 2009)

You can get large scoop type things from horse supply retailers here in Australia, these would be ideal for sifting through the sand and other bedding material. (they are a bit like a large pooper scooper with slotted wire for sifting through horse bedding).


----------

